# Attn: HUNTERS... Need work? Look here! Make good money FT or PT



## jwk72 (Sep 2, 2009)

OK, because the email I provided above is my work email post something like "email sent" on the thread so I get a notification that one was sent to the work address. I am not always logged into that one so this will at least alert me through the subscription.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

E-mail sent......


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*work posting*

is this a mlm ? if so the name of it.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

E-mail Sent
Kurt


----------



## psebmxs (Feb 16, 2010)

E-Mail Sent


----------



## samick (Feb 12, 2010)

Email sent


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

E-mail sent


----------



## pete48 (Jul 9, 2008)

E-Mail sent


----------



## str8sh2ter (Sep 11, 2006)

*email sent*

for more info? any feedback from you otyher guys yet?


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

email sent


----------



## ALPHAMAX1974 (Feb 23, 2010)

E-mail sent


----------



## Arrow Slingin' (Sep 28, 2007)

*Sent*

Email sent


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*sent*

email sent....no reply.

anyone have information?


----------



## jwk72 (Sep 2, 2009)

If I missed any emails, please get back to me... I might have missed one or two. Rivershark, contact me back when you get a chance... sorry if I missed your contact. I've been crazy with work lately and have tried my best to keep up. 

For those of you who are wondering about this, I posted this here and on a couple of other forums I belong to and have had a few people take advantage of this and are doing decent. Don't get me wrong, it's no free ride... if there are any careers out there that let you collect a paycheck for sitting on your hind end and doing nothing I've not seen them! 

The reason I asked not to be contacted through AT is not because of any reason other than I never seem to get all of my notifications. Whether it is a reply to a thread I've subscribed to or a notification I have a PM, I only get 50% at best. Don't know why, it's been happening since the day I signed up.

The reason I posted here is because the "demographic" of the more successful people in the company right now are the outdoorsmen. Aside from that, I have recently been unemployed and had no luck finding a new job. It's depressing. This helped me and I am on my way to being more financially secure than I have ever been. If it helped me, it can be good for others too. Aside from that, us outdoor folk tend to look out for one another.

Also, if anyone is within a reasonable drive of central Illinois, I'd be happy to meet with you.


----------



## aa07612 (Jun 5, 2007)

*sent*

email sent


----------



## KME Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

Email sent


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*email sent*

email sent


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone signed up for this yet and what is your take on it? Is it calling people or mailing out letters? What is it? I not signing up until I know what this is.


----------



## MonValleyBow (Nov 10, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## madriver (Feb 19, 2010)

email sent


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

it seems to be "tupperware" for guys. appears to be MLM, party plan based on selling guy stuff.


----------



## spotkiller (Feb 19, 2008)

email sent


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

*At add*

email sent


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Email Sent


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

*More info??*

Could you post a website to see what this is? I would like more info. Thanks Jayar


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.mancaveworldwide.com/index.html

im pretty sure you would be selling this stuff. .


----------

